# Azonic Steelhead



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

What do you think of my Azonic Steelhead?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I like!
helps that she's set up more or less like mine, except I'm SSed, run a shorter mani, and have trick-n-fly custom paint.

Take that front rotor off before you break it off


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I am currently using it for trail, DJ, street, and downhill.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

well then, throw a front brake on her!
(I street and AM mine with just a rear brake, gets a little hairy sometimes)


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I am going to put some Maxxis Mobsters, a BB7 disc brake, and some axles on it


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't ride that Sherman hard in the lowered position, it'll sheer off the "wings" and render the travel adjust useless and annoying.

It's awful slack, I'd reduce the travel, even if only a little.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I really like the way it is (such as on 7ft drops).


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i know i say this alot but, please take the stickers off your rims.


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

Just curious what size is the rear axle? will it fit a 14mm axle?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Twenty36_1 said:


> Just curious what size is the rear axle? will it fit a 14mm axle?


No. It's spaced 135mmx10mm like most DJ frames out there.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice looking bike how do you like the ride on it?


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

*I love it.* You can hardly imagine how nice it is with the frame being steel. The steel allows for more forgiveness when you mess up on a jump or when you are doing a drop or something.


----------



## opjones (Apr 11, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> i know i say this alot but, please take the stickers off your rims.


 If you say it alot, then nobody is listening.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

How do you like the sticker job on the bashguard?


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

That bashguard is fugly, just MHO lol


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you crazy? *!!NO WAY WOULD I TAKE THE STICKERS OFF THAT BASHGUARD!!*:madman: :nono: :devil: :madmax:  ut: :rant: :yikes: :incazzato: :skep:


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

haha man I can tell your loving the smilies. But remember as good old Uncle Ben would say "With Great smilies, comes great responsibility"... wow that was cheesy oh well like I said nice bike and have fun riding it.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

the more I see this bike, the more I'm convinced that one of us copied the other...
when I throw on knobbies... I use mobsters too!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A friend of mine has a similar build except he's running a z150 FR in front and 3 rings up front as well. He has a gold stem too, the rest is pretty much the same.

That bike rides surprizingly well with 150mm up front.

I like it!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> i know i say this alot but, please take the stickers off your rims.


Why? I think they look cool. Singletracks have one of the better sticker configurations, IMO.

Tim


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

no they dont look cool. there dang ugly.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> no they dont look cool. there dang ugly.


To each their own...

Tim


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

well its not my taste either but if its what he like its his bike not yours


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I love it with the sherman.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

i like it. the bashguard is sweet.


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I got some new specialized tires and I love them. Here is the picture of my bike with them (I will be adding new pictures of my bike as I get new parts for it over the next week):thumbsup: :


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

hey you took off the stickers? or new bash guard lol


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

The stickers were coming off, so I just painted the bashguard copper.


----------



## cybersyn (Jan 19, 2008)

what year is the frame?


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a steelhead; what size seat collar does it take? I know the post size is 27.2, but what about the collar? also, if it were singlespeed, do you know if you could use a halflink chain and if regular bmx tensioners on the dropouts would work?


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

that chainstay guard looks like a loose condom; nice bike tho (girlfriend made me write that).


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah, i thought the bashgaurd looked nice.
and those forks are mo fukin' huge, boy! haha.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

dpspac3 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a steelhead; what size seat collar does it take? I know the post size is 27.2, but what about the collar? also, if it were singlespeed, do you know if you could use a halflink chain and if regular bmx tensioners on the dropouts would work?


I just built my Steelhead up as a SS.

I believe it takes a 30.0mm seat collar. Not positive though, I had one lying around that fit when I got the frame and I don't remember what size it is.

You don't need a halflink chain unless you are super picky about gearing and wheel position in the dropout. A halflink is only going to move the wheel about a 1/4" in either direction and I doubt anyone can feel that. Just use a regular chain. It's cheaper.

You can use any standard 10mm "chaintug" style tensioner. I've got one that came off a Monocog. Any remember, you only need one on the drive side.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Check out this thread for pics of other steelheads.


----------

